# About.com- IBS Remedy: Peppermint Oil



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

To my mind, peppermint oil is the "oldie but goodie" remedy for IBS. New and more glamorous alternatives have come around (most notably http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/1hc&zu=http://ibs.about.com/od/ibsfood/a/probiotica.htm">probiotics</a>), but peppermint oil still holds its own. You may have heard anecdotal recommendations for the use of peppermint oil, learn what research has to say:

...

http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/1hc&zu=http://ibs.about.com/b/2013/01/20/peppermint-oil-for-ibs.htm">Read Full Post</a>

View the full article


----------

